# POC VPD Knee VS VPD Knee 2.0 Differences?



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm looking to get a set of knee pads and I'm curious what the difference between the standard POC VPD knee pads and the 2.0 version? Are the standard ones lighter duty than the 2.0? I ride trail/XC, lots of pedaling. I want a pad that's going to stay put and offer decent protection without being too bulky.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

From what I can tell the material on the back is changed up a bit the lower strap is gone and honestly I don't know after that. I love my 2.0s I got them off chain love for $65 a few months ago.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

2.0 sits more on top of the knee, the older model has more wrap around design. In my riding group the it seems that everyone who has a pair likes either 1.0 or 2.0 but not both. 
Hope this makes sense...


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

according to a video review, 2.0 has ventilation holes in the vpd foam, the foam padding is more resistant to hardening up in cold weather, more tear resistant (kevlar) and lighter. POC VPD 2.0 Body Armor - YouTube

i was researching all this just before i put in an order for a set of elbow, knee and shin guards.

25% off at competitive cyclist right now. poc 2.0 - Search Results | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I really like my 2.0s they are a little warm but not bad and pedal great!


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm concerned with pedal-ability. I don't do lifts, yet, but I like to do some good downs. I don't really want to be putting them on and off either. I saw a pair of each in a store recently, the 2.0 is bulkier for sure. Not sure if I need that much.


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

I got a pair from chainlove as well, they're clearly high quality pads, but being my first pair (and it being humid here), I reserve them for only the gnarly rides rather than every ride. They're hot and pinch me a little.


----------



## bikebum (Mar 30, 2004)

is it possible to get these over the shoes after the climb?
If not, any recommendations for knee pads that you can?

Also- someone suggested to get one size smaller on a review somewhere, to avoid the pad slipping down. Is this sound advice?


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

bikebum said:


> is it possible to get these over the shoes after the climb?
> If not, any recommendations for knee pads that you can?
> 
> Also- someone suggested to get one size smaller on a review somewhere, to avoid the pad slipping down. Is this sound advice?


they're a sleeve design, so you will have difficulties slipping them over your shoes. Also, I ordered size small according to their size chart, and they are TIGHT.


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I ordered a pair of the standard VPD knee pads this morning, we shall see.


----------



## bikebum (Mar 30, 2004)

ALS650L said:


> I ordered a pair of the standard VPD knee pads this morning, we shall see.


I'll await your review. If your ImBA member, they're $40 for the V.1.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

bikebum said:


> is it possible to get these over the shoes after the climb?
> If not, any recommendations for knee pads that you can?
> 
> Also- someone suggested to get one size smaller on a review somewhere, to avoid the pad slipping down. Is this sound advice?


I usually wear large knee pads and had the VPD knee in large which felt great in the store. After a ride or two though they slid down far too easily after you got sweaty and only had the top strap which seamed worthless.. sucked because they were over 110$ when I picked them up. I picked up the VPD 2.0 in medium a few months ago and where they feel a bit tight compared to other pads I've owned they fit great and stay put, even with the few crashes I've had where other pads may have slipped. the bottom strap I think is a huge part that every knee pad should have. It fits above your calf muscle to help keep the pads from sliding down at all. Unless you had a pair of peg legs though I think you'd have a tough time getting them over your shoes. they're pretty snug and I only wear a size 9. One of the things I miss about my RF ambush pads.


----------



## bikebum (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks, sounds like the 2.0 is the way to go.


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I've got a few rides in the with the standard VPD knee pads. I like them so far, I measured myself and bought a size large and they seem to fit well so far. The first 1/2 hour of the first couple rides they felt awkward but I've become used to them now. They are quite warm, didn't know my knee caps could sweat. No falls yet but I feel like they'll do the job for the riding I do. So far they are staying put very well, I haven't really had to adjust them since I figured out where they need to be when I put them on to begin with. The first ride took some adjustment so I could figure out where they needed to sit. I'm pleased with them at this point, they aren't as bulky as the 2.0 either. I'll probably order a set of elbow pads too.


----------

